# Bikeray IV



## sam2391 (Jul 31, 2010)

Any pic or specs yet? Claimed 1600 lumens by someone on here, sounds interesting.


----------



## hernluis (Nov 16, 2008)

sounds interesting but if its anything like the magicshines and their "claimed output" it wont get close to 1600.lumens. cant wait to see the price though


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

Very few lights on the market give what is claimed....


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We estimate closer to 1250-1300 from the quad XP-G, 950-1000 from the triple XP-G. If the lens is effective either offers a ton of light.



9speed said:


> Very few lights on the market give what is claimed....


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

doublepost


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

any news on that one?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We think the announcement of the Bikeray IV was a little premature as we haven't seen a prototype yet. We are waiting to hear on availability timeframe but it may be late in the year by the time it's developed, tested and ready for distribution. We will be sure to update this thread if we have updated info.



Whitedog1 said:


> any news on that one?


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the info geoman! then we will wait again....


----------



## Azra (May 20, 2011)

*First ride with the BikeRay IV*

Got it from BikeRay yesterday. Paid $180.

Conditions: 3 am, right after rain, wet roads and paved trail. Road bike. 1 hr ride.

The light is very small, it sits on top of the handlebars, does not protrude front or back. Very nice. Attachment is rubber band - not my favorite but it is what it is and it seems to work.

Runs very cool. Ambient temperature was 60 degrees, after an hour the light barely got lukewarm. Impressive.

Could substitute for the sun! BikeRay claims 1500 lumens. I don't have the equipment and knowledge to verify that claim, but compared to my old Light and Motion Arc HID (675 lumens), this thing is in another league. I was stunned.

Light is white, as you would expect from a LED.

Beam angle is 15 degrees. For riding on roads and paved trails, it's excellent. I could see the shadow of my shifters on the sides. I never saw that shadow with the Arc HID so the beam is wider and penetrates further in the distance.

Indoors I could see a bright center spot so the beam is not perfectly uniform apparently. But on the road I did not notice it at all. Again, the roads were wet. I'll need to ride more to come to some conclusion.

The trails where I used to ride full speed with the Arc HID before, but the experience was hairy and tense, with the BikeRay IV the experience is very relaxed. All those lumens make for excellent visibility in front of the bike and in the distance. (And that was on a wet trail no less!)

Battery is claimed to last 3.5 hours on high, 14 on low. I haven't yet been able to verify that claim. Will do it soon. In any case an extra battery from BikeRay is $30.

The connectors are standard Trail Tech. So you have all sorts of battery options from Powerizer (including a 9.6 Ah water bottle good for around 6 hours I think). BikeRay does not sell the head only yet. If they did, I would probably have gone for the head and bought the water bottle battery and charger from Powerizer.

Quality is OK. Not as high as products from Light and Motion or DiNotte that I've owned, but then again, a comparable light from Light and Motion would cost 3 times more. The head is more impressive than the battery and the charger - IMO.

Lumen for dollar, this thing is stunning.

First impression is extremely positive - but take it with a large grain of salt as one hour of riding is not sufficient for definitive conclusions.


----------

